# Sticky  The Official Suzuki Picture Thread



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Got a bad zuki and want to show it off?! Do so here!!
:rockn:


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Brandon's 750 Kingquad. Read his sig to get all the mods. I have no idea.......

Donna


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really clean! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

and looks like a yoshimura pipe!


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

'Yel that's a Yoshi. We had just cleaned them up so was a good time for some pics. I wish our cars were that clean.

Donna


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

suzette70 said:


> 'Yel that's a Yoshi. We had just cleaned them up so was a good time for some pics. I wish our cars were that clean.
> 
> Donna


 Why, they don't go through all the mud like the Kings do, so really don't see the need in cleaning them like this!! :bigok: LOL! L8r yall


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*The 87 suzuki 250 (wife's old ride)*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's what I'm talking about brother! I'd be restoring that thing as best I could.
we had LT185 just like that one. No shocks and would jar your spine up into your skull. 
Much more fun that way! 

You tried jumping it? It's like jumping a pile of bricks and only shocks you have are the cushion from the tires.


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey man those old things were tougher than woodpecker lips! :haha: I agree with phreesbd, I bet you could restore that thing for alot cheaper than stuff for our current bikes! Do you still have it? IMO that'd be a Great project!!! L8r


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Sold 4 $200.00 bucks same price I paid for it owned it for like 4 or 5 years only put a battery in it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i feel like i woulda give alot more than 200 for it!


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*The wife's new ride 07 Eiger 400 4x4*


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

now it's time to get a lil mud on them tires!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

How she like that eiger? I see lots of them in the magazines running thru the bogs.
I think you can get them in semi-auto so you only need one snorkel.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## kingquadking1986 (Apr 25, 2009)

my kingquad, bad pic but to give example of how big it is, the bike behind it being dwarfed is a honda rancher 420 with 2" lift on 27's... will get better picture when im not using my phone as a camera!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good :rockn: 

One of the guys that ride's w/ us has a KQ700 and he does pretty well.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

The wife's 2008 KQ sporting my old tires and wheels :rockn: And a pic of her on it this past winter at General sam's It was COOOLD! like 30 degrees!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice bike. I wish the brute had a water tight canister like the king quad.


----------



## mbenja1084 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a good lookin King! :rockn:


----------



## GreenRancher (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice bumper on that king


----------



## Louisiana Outlaws (Oct 19, 2009)

This is my Little KING, didnt have the snorks yet!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice lookin king quad there la outlaws


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep looks good, chrome rims against that red sure looks good :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice looking bike


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

07 Eiger


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

work in progress


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good though! :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

look good so far swamped


----------



## ATPmike (Dec 9, 2009)

This is a 98 King Quad 300 that I just sold.. Not enough for 2 quads. It has less then 650 miles on it..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

This will be mine Saturday....going to Bama to trade for it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> This will be mine Saturday....going to Bama to trade for it.


Nice!!!......trade what..Bootlegger?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he traded his brute for it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> he traded his brute for it.


Wow..........I'm shocked!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good looking bike, id still rather have my brute though. are you going to start running in a single cyl class??


----------



## onebadbruin (Nov 20, 2009)

yes he is goin to run single class


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a couple...My 1st and 2nd quads...86 Quad Sport 230, and an 87 Quad Runner 4WD...I basically built both from boxes of parts...That pic of me was 10 years ago, FYI.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

This is mine as of 4 days ago...wait till next week for better pics...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

70Chevelle said:


> Here's a couple...My 1st and 2nd quads...86 Quad Sport 230, and an 87 Quad Runner 4WD...I basically built both from boxes of parts...That pic of me was 10 years ago, FYI.


sweet bikes man. :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

08GreenBrute said:


> good looking bike, id still rather have my brute though. are you going to start running in a single cyl class??


Yes.....I liked my Brute a lot....they are competitive on dry ground with most Can-Ams....but in the pits...its a different world. The Outty's are just to tough and fast under ground...! I put a LOT of thought into it before I traded...even with an AMR kit it would be hard to compete...not motor wise but the Can-Am's are made better for racing IMO....and I hate to say that...lol As far as over all bike....the KQ's are made better than a Brute....just don't have the power though.


----------



## cletus (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats a slick Eiger...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice looking eiger


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VERY clean! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice bike.


----------



## cletus (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guy's--- It's an '05. Not many miles on it. So far just a K&N filter, rejetted w/ 135 round, clipped spring, 27-9-14 front 27-11-14 rear XTR, and a Moose executive quad box. This year I hope to do a Viper winch and pipe. I thought about snorkels but I'm chicken. This site is great btw!!


----------



## torque (Mar 24, 2010)

those sra wheels dont play they slang!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I got some new ones I will post when I get home...I can't access them at work.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Bootlegger after looking at your KQ I'm starting to want one.lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Eight...I am buying a new front clip and changing where the snorkels come out after this race season.

Here is my son Jackson on mine...


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Again man you have a good looking KQ. You better watch out or your son is gonna take it over.lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I love that KQ. I saw it in person but it looks even better now :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah I love that KQ. I saw it in person but it looks even better now :rockn:



Thanks Jon, Yes...I have done a LOT too it since you seen it. I like it very much. Its runs great for a single cylinder bike. I have redone the snorkels, new HMF pipe, 1 inch wheel spacers, Custom Clutch work. PC3 Tuned by Bitmore Performance and a few others I am sure I have forgotten. Since I finally got it running right with a new fuel pump I think I will do well at the next CMR race on April 17th....just wish me luck.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen it in person too. definitely a nice bike.


----------



## Tyspawn (May 9, 2010)




----------



## rntbuck (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Tyspawn that looks like a fun place to ride. 

rntbuck nice bike. 

welcome to MIMB.


----------



## Tyspawn (May 9, 2010)

thanks


----------



## rntbuck (Apr 23, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Tyspawn that looks like a fun place to ride.
> 
> rntbuck nice bike.
> 
> welcome to MIMB.


Thanks! too bad its sittin on a broke axle right now. wont be long and itll have apes on all 4 corners....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man that's a nice king!


----------



## rntbuck (Apr 23, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> man that's a nice king!


assuming youre talking to me...thanks!


----------



## outdoorzyguy (Jun 4, 2010)

have to get a few pics of my bad boy up but hmmmm may have to wash it to look as good as some of the kings on here, sheeeesh how you get them so clean, i've tried the whole washing it after riding it thing but it nnever seems to get as good as new


----------



## outdoorzyguy (Jun 4, 2010)

heres a couple more of the king out playing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## KingJacBou (Jun 21, 2010)

Im new here so i'll give you a taste of what im workin with...here is an old pic, im working on gettin a new since the recent upgrades...


----------



## KingJacBou (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is a friends Vinson...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow................ those rims/tires are...... deffinately different.


----------



## KingJacBou (Jun 21, 2010)

they are home made....he uses them to run across the marsh to get to his deer stand...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i figured they were homemade... welcome to the forum!


----------



## KingJacBou (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Finally got it cleaned up and picture worthy. Don't be haters of the polka dot snorkles!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dem snorks or chicken pox hahaha lookin good donna now make sure you dont let the hubby out do you


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Donna Bike looks good with them 30s.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lookin good mark, def can tell it is a pit bike..... and im diggin it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep! lookin good!


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

The 450 looked good with the 30's, but not quite enough power to tote them. So, I gave them back to Brandon and this is what I got.......


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

But....I got a little something coming for the 450! Brandon had the Airdam Clutches put on the 750 and OH WOW!!!! I'm having mine done soon.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just joined and thought i would put up a pic of my KQ


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! :rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Niice I like the yellow.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice bike king


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

More recent photos with the redone snorks


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

Happy Holidays


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

my quad atm, getting kenda executioners with inch an a half wheel spacers


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! And welcome to the forum, if I haven't said that already!


----------



## quad07 (Sep 21, 2011)

2inch extreme lift big gun exhaust and programmer submarine snorkles 30 backs on motorsports alloy wheels bison front and rear bumpers


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice. Tough lookin'


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

this is ma bike. getting 29.5 outlaws or 30 silver backs.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Heres my 02 vinson automatic homemade snorkels uni air filter hmf exhaust ams wheels and mudlights


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## acorn2009 (Mar 23, 2012)

heres a lil one!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## acorn2009 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## tcdawg (Feb 24, 2011)

*Pics*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VERY Nice!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> this is ma bike. getting 29.5 outlaws or 30 silver backs.


I love that bike man. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> I love that bike man.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


 
thanks, but thats old pictures. this is what i looks like now


----------



## tcdawg (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's mine.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^nice king quad. Good to have another Suzuki rider here!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that looks great


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Figured i would add these pics since my suzuki has changed so much


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## Dskel (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

nice king quads


----------



## Muddywaters4x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's my baby it's a 2007 Suzuki KingQuad 700 2in lift and 27in 589s itp wheels yoshimura exhaust


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! and welcome


----------



## Muddywaters4x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## profiler999 (Dec 18, 2013)

2013 quad 500axi Camo. Has 27-9/14 mudzillias. No lift.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

king05 said:


> Figured i would add these pics since my suzuki has changed so much



I like the looks of that. That's an odd but sweet looking color scheme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is a pic of my buddies 14 I just got done building up 











Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## wyattjr24 (Mar 26, 2015)

heres mine a 2003 Suzuki eiger 400 4x4 on 29.5s snorkeled 3 inch lift exhaust light bars and much more


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

don't own her any more but had to show off the bumper my buddy made me , 06 Suzuki vinson 500 ,


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

one with my nephew on her


----------



## slinger400 (Feb 25, 2016)

*2004 400 Eiger 4x4*


----------

